# Guinea Pigs



## Pampereddog (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, someone I know has two adult guinea pigs. She can no longer accomadate them she has tried to find them a good home but this as not bean successful, i am thinking of taking them in but I don't have a big place, one of the girls is quite big, how big a gage would they need in the summer they will go out in a run in the summer, and in the winter they can exercise on my kitchen floor as it is tiled. Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a cage needs to be atleast 4ft x 2ft for a pair of piggies, with bigger being better


----------

